# Head Unit Removal Walk-through for 2005's



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I thought since I've been pulling apart my dashboard frequently for the past week or so, that I should post some pictures of how to accomplish this without breaking anything. But don't hold me responsible if you do break something, cuz it's your problem... 

*STEP 1:* Pull gently down and away from the dash on bottom of HVAC trim panel...


















*STEP 2:* Remove four (4) retaining screws and remove HVAC controls by pulling out on the bottom and then sliding down (CLICK PICTURE TO SEE LARGER VERSION)...

 


*STEP 3:* Carefully lift up on the portion of the air-vent trim panel just below the factory head unit. It's held in by four clips, two on each side of the head unit and two at the very top above the vents.


















*STEP 4:* Remove four (4) retaining screws and remove head-unit from dash (CLICK PICTURE TO SEE LARGER VERSION)




*STEP 5 (OPTIONAL):* Toss factory head unit into nearest refuse receptacle (aka: the trash can).


I hope this little walk-through will be useful to someone... ENJOY!


----------

